# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Visa dai loan  ,Visa hong kong , Visa trung quoc

## nguyennhuluc

*Visa dai loan  ,Visa hong kong , Visa trung quoc*


Liện hệ: Công ty TNHH Phát Triển Công Nghệ & Thương Mại Quốc Tế HGTECH
Đ/c: Số 29/232 Tôn Đức Thắng Đống Đa , Hà Nội .Việt Nam
Email: info@hgtech.vn
Website: http://visavietnamsupport.com


*I, Visa trung quoc cho nguoi Viet Nam*
1, 3T1L :  68$
2, 3T/2L : 98$
3, 6TNL : 300$
4, 1NNL : tạm ngừng 
=>Yêu cầu: CMT photo + 01 ảnh 4x6 phông nền trắng +Số điện thoại + địa chỉ hiện tại + tên chồng hoặc tên bố mẹ
Lưu ý : + Khẩn 3 ngày là thêm 20$ và khẩn 2 ngày thêm 30$

*II, Visa hong kong cho nguoi Viet Nam*
1, 1T2L : 65$
=>Yều cầu:
+ 01 ảnh 4x6 phông nền trắng
+ CMT photo
+ Xác nhận việc làm bằng tiếng anh ( không có thu thêm 5$)
+ Chứng minh tài chính ( số dư tiết kiệm của ngân hàng) : 2000USD ( không có thu 10$)
+  Địa chỉ và số điện thoại của khách

*III, Visa trung quoc cho nguoi nuoc ngoai*

1, 3T1L : 55$
2, 3T2L : 80$
=>Yêu cầu:
+ 02 ảnh 4x6 phông nền trắng
+ Visa còn hạn hoặc thẻ tạm trú ở việt nam
+ Địa chỉ và số điện thoại ở việt nam
+ Địa chỉ và số điện thoại ở nước ngoài

*IV, Visa ma cao
*
3 tháng 1 lần được phép lưu trú 14 ngày: 105 USD
=>Yêu cầu:
+ 01 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng + HC gốc + CMND photo
+ Thời gian làm việc là 4 tuần

*V, Visa dai loan
*
 1, Thủ tục xin Visa thăm thân: 110$ (5 ngày làm việc)
=> Yêu cầu:
+ Thư mời do con rể hoặc con dâu người dai loan  Viết (Trong thư nói rõ mục đích đến ĐL, có chữ ký và đóng dấu cá nhân)
+ Tờ khai theo mẫu
+ Giấy kết hôn của hai người đã qua văn phòng Đài Bắc xác nhận (bản sao)
+ Hộ khẩu dai loan  có giá trị trong vòng 3 tháng và bản sao chứng minh thư dai loan của người mời
+ Giấy khai sinh của vợ hoặc chồng người Việt Nam
+ Hộ khẩu Việt Nam
+ Hộ chiếu có giá trị trên 6 tháng
+ Hai ảnh 4x6 nền trắng
2, Visa đi công tác thương vụ tại dai loan  : 110$ (5 ngày)
+ Hộ chiếu bản gốc và bản copy 1 bản  . Hộ chiếu phải còn hiệu lực trên 6 tháng
+ Kê khai đầy đủ mẫu đơn xin Visa 1 bản ( kèm 2 tấm ảnh 4x6 )
+ Đối với những doanh nhân Việt Nam nếu trên hộ chiếu có những visa chứng tỏ đã từng sang các nước khối E-U Châu Âu Mỹ, Canada, Nhật, Anh, Úc,Newzeland…đương sự được miễn cung cấp thư mời hoặc bảo lãnh từ phía dai loan  đều có thể xin cấp visa.
+ Nếu chưa đáp ứng được điều kiện nêu trên yêu cầu cung cấp :
+ Thư mời của công ty phía dai loan  và bản sao hộ chiếu có ký tên của người mời , giấy phép kinh doanh bản copy của công ty phía dai loan
+ Quyết định cử nhân viên sang dai loan công tác của công ty Việt Nam,hợp đồng lao động, bảo hiểm y tế, bảo hiểm xã hội của nhân viên bản chính và bản copy
+ Giấy phép kinh doanh bản chính và bản copy của công ty Việt Nam
+ Nếu uỷ quyền cho người khác đi nộp thay, phải có giấy ủy quyền hoặc giấy giới thiệu có đóng dấu công ty và chữ ký người phụ trách công ty.

----------

